# Adga tattoo question



## Susie Bosch (Feb 24, 2020)

Ok dorothy is registered but not tattooed... she wasnt tame as a kid and she is now... let's just say it took a lot of work and now she is more puppy dog than my puppy dog... I'll never be able to show her and that's ok she lost part of her udder to gangrene mastitis... but she is a nicely built doe and I want to bred her... her milk production is fabulous even with one functioning udder... her breeder had her info and is looking it up... she says I need to tattoo her...

My question can I give her a mild sedative to make the process easier

Picture for attention


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Susie Bosch said:


> Ok dorothy is registered but not tattooed... she wasnt tame as a kid and she is now... let's just say it took a lot of work and now she is more puppy dog than my puppy dog... I'll never be able to show her and that's ok she lost part of her udder to gangrene mastitis... but she is a nicely built doe and I want to bred her... her milk production is fabulous even with one functioning udder... her breeder had her info and is looking it up... she says I need to tattoo her...
> 
> My question can I give her a mild sedative to make the process easier
> 
> ...


Tattooing is not bad at all. A quick pinch and done for the most part. I would not try sedate her simply because it is SO quick a thing to do. It will take her more time to recover from a sedation than to set up and do the whole procedure of tattooing.


----------



## Susie Bosch (Feb 24, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Tattooing is not bad at all. A quick pinch and done for the most part. I would not try sedate her simply because it is SO quick a thing to do. It will take her more time to recover from a sedation than to set up and do the whole procedure of tattooing.


thank you I'm new to the goat world and learning everyday!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She's a beauty! Lovely height on her! Is that an upside down boat they have for jumping on? That looks fun.


----------



## Susie Bosch (Feb 24, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> She's a beauty! Lovely height on her! Is that an upside-down boat they have for jumping on? That looks fun.


yes to the boat it came with the property and I spray it down once a week with bleach to keep it clean for the girls... she does have nice height and gives great kisses ask my hair it's her ritual. My goal is to actually make browsing yards and playgrounds in each pasture as the years go by... so they have a variety other than just the hay and grass...


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Why bother tattooing her? 

Technically they're supposed to be tattooed before their registration papers are submitted. Most breeders I've bought from (even very high-end ones) don't tattoo their young kids- that's up to me even though TECHNICALLY it's the seller's responsibility and should have been done before papers were submitted. Technically. 

With your doe, you can't show her or have her appraised, and she's already registered, so there's no occasion where you'd need to show her tattoo to anyone. If she were mine, I wouldn't bother, especially since she's one you've had to work with to gain her trust. 

If you breed her and sell her kids registered, you'd need to tattoo them (again, technically.....) but I don't see a reason to bother putting her through it. It's not something that they'd need sedation for, but it's definitely not pleasant. I've always tattooed all my goats, even the wethers (so they can be traced back to me if ever need be.) but last year I got microchips as supplemental ID, and this year I'm going to only do the microchips unless a buyer requests a tattoo also. Tattoos fade, so even if I do tattoo them there's no guarantee it'll still be visible on the animal after a few years. And almost all the goats I sell, registered or not, end up going to pet homes, so I feel like I'm putting them through it for nothing. The microchips are much less painful and less stressful to apply and won't fade. They're not acceptable as a sole form of ID by ADGA yet (hoping that will eventually change!) but that's the only downside. Not that I'm suggesting that you disregard ADGA's rules...just consider what's practical for you and your goat!


----------



## Susie Bosch (Feb 24, 2020)

I will thats why I popped on here... another pick of my girl


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

We are glad to have you, too!  And your goats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Such pretty girls! They look very happy.


----------



## Susie Bosch (Feb 24, 2020)

They are the fawn is my wild child so to speak


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice looking !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------

